# Seiko Skyliner(s)



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

I first came across the first of these two watches in my search for a complete set of Seikos from 1965 (one from each month). It was in fact the final one, from May and in excellent condition. It arrived with the seconds hand floating around inside the crystal. Got a partial refund from the very respectable Japanese seller and used this to pay my Watchie to reattach it. Fortunately it had not caused any damage to the dial or hands.I have a feeling that the crown may not be original but it suits the watch nicely.

6220-9970










Lovely case back too.










The second one was from another Japanese seller and was a bit of an impulse purchase.

From 2 years later in May 1967, this one is a 6222-8000 in stainless steel with date. It came on an awful non original bracelet that came straight off and went in the bin. Looks much nicer on a black leather strap.










What swung it was that it had an inscription on the back. I love Japanese characters. Apparently it says something like " Nissan Prince automobile sales company", which would make sense as Nissan make a Skyline.










I love the simple elegance of these. Prices seem to have rocketed recently but I'm still keeping my eyes open for similar watches.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

I like the casebacks for some reason. Especially the Japanese writing.

And 30 proof water? Where can I buy some of this!?


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Mr Levity said:


> I first came across the first of these two watches in my search for a complete set of Seikos from 1965 (one from each month). It was in fact the final one, from May and in excellent condition. It arrived with the seconds hand floating around inside the crystal. Got a partial refund from the very respectable Japanese seller and used this to pay my Watchie to reattach it. Fortunately it had not caused any damage to the dial or hands.I have a feeling that the crown may not be original but it suits the watch nicely.
> 
> 6220-9970
> 
> ...


 Google translate (which I trust implicitly) says the inscription reads.... If found please return watch to S Bryant, the rest is basically contact info which I can PM :thumbsup:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Hooray Mr Levity, you're back with your other Skyliner. 

I love both of these watches - both front and back - and they are certainly pieces I shall be on the lookout for. Thanks for showing them.


----------



## horace (Oct 6, 2020)

where can i get a new hairsping assembly for a 402 movement in a seiko skyliner j15006 from mid 60,s ?


----------

